# how to crack Power Point 2003 Passwords



## saffa (Jun 12, 2008)

*hi......
All
This Is saffa Again ..........
My ppt password has been Infected by Virus 
So Can Any One Help me To OverCome This Problem OR To Open These PPT's *


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Saffa. welcome to TSF :wave:

Regretfully, we are unable to help in attempting to bypass passwords as we have no way to establish the validity of such requests. It is against the TSF Rules. We hope you understand.

The thread is closed.


----------

